# Im ****ing Starving!



## herbman420 (Jan 7, 2008)

People I'm ****in Starving Ok!!!! I Love Meat Help Me Out With A ****in Recipie Please Something Good! Thanks Peace


----------



## jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Here you go herbman, this is something simple but still tasty. 

Chicken Quesadilla

1-2 chicken breast
1-10" flour tortilla
1/2 cup monterey jack cheese (shredded)
1/2 cup chedder cheese (shredded)
1/4 cup salsa or pico sauce

In skillet or grill top grill chicken on med to med low heat, (Until cooked through) cut into strips (about 1/8 inch wide)
set aside.

In skillet or flat grill butter one side of tortilla and place in skillet (butter side down) on low heat.

Place cheese evenly around tortilla

Wait till cheese melts slightly and add chicken to one side of of the tortilla

Add salsa to evenly cover side with chicken and fold cheese side over chicken and salsa

Remove from skillet and cut into four peices

Serve with sides or salsa, sour cream and guacamole (optional)


----------



## k.a (Aug 1, 2006)

yummy yummy

thanx


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

spot -on sandwich.
1/2lb lambs liver cubed fried breifly with 1/2 onion. Dont cook it too much (medium rare) quickly add a squirt of tomato puree, s& p and a pinch of sugar. Have a couple of doorsteps of good, white, buttered bread standin by. Slap the liver in the middle ...Done


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What, please, is a doorstep in this context?


----------



## jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you very much K.A. it is a good recipe and easy to make too. Hope you enojy it as well!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

A doorstep is a thick, chunky slice of bread. One you can only get your mouth round at a stretch. The liver and onion juices soak in, so it gets a bit messy towards the end.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## wobaby (Jun 20, 2008)

what the liver taste like ?

i've never had it, does it taste like something a bit more mainstream ?


----------



## jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Wobaby, you ask what liver taste like, it is really hard to decribe the taste. To me beef liver and chicken liver really haveno difference in taste, but it is kinda of a plain taste. I can honestly say say liver really don't taste like anything main stream i have had, and everyone i have ever seen that has had it either loves it or hates it. Best thing i can say is give it a shot.


----------



## wobaby (Jun 20, 2008)

Umm, i think your pallete maybe a bit over worked. You should taste clear differences between beef and chicken. 

no offence intended.... but im sure plenty of people with agree with me.


----------



## jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh none taken wobaby, your right their is no doubt that chicken does not tatse like beef in anyway, EXCEPT for the liver. Other parts of each animal will not even come close to the same taste as one another, but when it comes to the liver it has almost the same taste. I'm sure people who enjoy both may tell me there is a difference but it is not much in my option. When you try liver i think you will understand better what i mean.


----------



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

agree 100%


----------



## jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you very much Fel, i was starting to wonder if maybe i was losing my mind haha.


----------



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

lol, you can't be that old...


----------



## jason (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh but i may be Fel! I am 29 .. . . . . maybe i should go grab me a walker!


----------

